# Its Not For Me.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Could you put them on the wall and feel proud? High fenced deer shooting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not for me either.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a chance. High fence shoot'in is about the same as me go'in out in the south corral and kill'in a steer.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

No way!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No way, no how. There are zero bragging rights to this. Makes me want to......awww never mind. Good topic Matt.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A lazy mans way of calling himself an outdoorsman. Proud to say that's not me!


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

No way this is not hunting. I would rather go all season without even seeing a deer, than to kill one that way.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm with you all on this one, don't why that guy would want to be grinning!!!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wouldn't that be the same as shootin a coyote on a leash??? where is the sport??? hell i deer funt for meat not to brag on what i killed. not that i dont mind having braggin rights but that aint it!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont think you could even "high fence hunt" for deer strictly for meat and still be proud. Its just no way to hunt. And I was curious so I bing'd it and i was seriously horrified to find out that there are alot of these kinds of places all over the US. Really? Just couldnt believe it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah and not just for deer. We've got an operation here that will plant pheasants for you...They've been raised in a pen and don't fly well. Gotta love them "sportsmen"....


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

well were I just picked up that new property they release pheasant. But they can fly just as well as wild birds and theres no fence. In fact alot of his released birds end up across the street in state hunting property. So that I think is ok. You still have to find and flush them like you would on any wild bird hunt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got nothing against raising and releasing them, South Dakota releases untold numbers every year but they do so long before season opens. The place i am refering to plants them after you register. and you pay per bird.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

oh ok well this guy releases 500 ringnecks every october in anticipation of pheasant season


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Not for me! I don't see how anybody could do this and feel proud of themselves.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets all go fishing in a barrel, NOT--fair chase is the only way.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya if im gonna high fence it or shoot planted phesant.. i want them bagged and tagged when i show. if im not puttin iffort in it then i dont want to hunt them at all. just have em cleaned, processed and ready for me when i show up. then i can get my picture taken with a piile of while papper wrapped meat and my gun...lmao


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's for lazy non-sportsmen or those that don't know how to hunt like real hunters. Kinda like letting your buddy go out and do your killing for you.....LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BTW Matt. Where did you find that picture ? I hope it wasn't in a hunting magazine.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's the kind of stuff anti-hunters feed upon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Someone I know on facebook posted it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure they got an earful.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats just sad. I cant believe people call that hunting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm sure they got an earful.


No the young lady who posted it had nothing to do with it and was giving the chap a right hammering. She said he paid $50,000 to shoot them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ii hope she called him Sport !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not my style.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not my idea of hunting. I got conned into a Texas hog/predator hunt one time and was asked to leave a day early because of the complaining I did about the high fences and lack of game. I was going to post a story about that hunt but then seen they(outfitter) advertises on this site. don't want to start a problem.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> not my idea of hunting. I got conned into a Texas hog/predator hunt one time and was asked to leave a day early because of the complaining I did about the high fences and lack of game. I was going to post a story about that hunt but then seen they(outfitter) advertises on this site. don't want to start a problem.


Did they mention the fact about high fences before the hunt? or was it just deliberately NOT mentioned in their ads?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Did they mention the fact about high fences before the hunt? or was it just deliberately NOT mentioned in their ads?


it was not mentioned in the flyers. If it would have been advertised as high fences I would not have gone. Also when we arrived, there was 23 of us hunting and we were limited to 300 hundred acreas. It was not a safe place to be.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> it was not mentioned in the flyers. If it would have been advertised as high fences I would not have gone. Also when we arrived, there was 23 of us hunting and we were limited to 300 hundred acreas. It was not a safe place to be.


My cousin had 300 acres, and 1 person could cover that in a half day let alone 23 people. Geez sounds like deliberate deception and theres no way that many people could have anything of size worth hunting--much less know where everyone else was in considering whats behind the game either if missed or with the pass through. PM the admin here on who it was and let them decide if they want to consider continuing sponsorship simply from the standpoint of money versus putting members in jeopardy from possibly going because of that advertisement. To me they arent worth it regardless--but then its not my decision.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> it was not mentioned in the flyers. If it would have been advertised as high fences I would not have gone. Also when we arrived, there was 23 of us hunting and we were limited to 300 hundred acreas. It was not a safe place to be.


Thats terrible.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately there are so many out there wanting to make a quick buck that they don't have anyone's interest at heart. I know there are some good guides in this world who work hard to put people on their quarry. But, to advertise hunts and not include that it's fenced in would send me to the moon if I found out when I showed up. Unethical and sleazy is the most polite way for me to put it. Very sad when it's all about money any more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Unfortunately there are so many out there wanting to make a quick buck that they don't have anyone's interest at heart. I know there are some good guides in this world who work hard to put people on their quarry. But, to advertise hunts and not include that it's fenced in would send me to the moon if I found out when I showed up. Unethical and sleazy is the most polite way for me to put it. Very sad when it's all about money any more.


Unfortunately for me I also took my grandson with us so I paid for two hunts. $800.00 for the two of us. I knew there were no predators during the first hunting session when I found dead small pigs(shot) just laying around and there were no tracks of any kind around the rotting animal. Then the first night when we went to a raised box blind to try and call predators, we had to clean out the empty beer cans so we could move around in the blind without making noise. While calling, the yotes were outside the 15 foot high fence barking back at us.This place left me with a complete lack of respect for that kind of hunting. I'd be hard pressed to ever pay to hunt again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> Unfortunately for me I also took my grandson with us so I paid for two hunts. $800.00 for the two of us. I knew there were no predators during the first hunting session when I found dead small pigs(shot) just laying around and there were no tracks of any kind around the rotting animal. Then the first night when we went to a raised box blind to try and call predators, we had to clean out the empty beer cans so we could move around in the blind without making noise. While calling, the yotes were outside the 15 foot high fence barking back at us.This place left me with a complete lack of respect for that kind of hunting. I'd be hard pressed to ever pay to hunt again.


Dear me thats terrible, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

live and learn. it WILL NEVER happen again. as much as I want to hunt hogs, I will never pay anyone again.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is 100% disgusting and a blackeye to the hunting world. Your a better man than me is all I can say.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> not my idea of hunting. I got conned into a Texas hog/predator hunt one time and was asked to leave a day early because of the complaining I did about the high fences and lack of game. I was going to post a story about that hunt but then seen they(outfitter) advertises on this site. don't want to start a problem.


You could PM that info to me as well. Not that I'm gonna go hog hunting anytime soon and certainly wouldn't pay for it but i may know someone who will be going. I'd definitly send that to Admin also as I believe most if not all of those in the outfitter section have signed up for free. Just my .02


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Must be Texas.... where the city slickers go, pay $5000 for a hunt and take their limit in the first evening.

Show up at 4:45, get in your box blind and wait for the feeder to turn on at 5:00 and start shooting. Not exactly hunting if you ask me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> not my idea of hunting. I got conned into a Texas hog/predator hunt one time and was asked to leave a day early because of the complaining I did about the high fences and lack of game. I was going to post a story about that hunt but then seen they(outfitter) advertises on this site. don't want to start a problem.


There are no outfitters that pay to advertise on this site, and even if there were, this place is open for discussion.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Must be Texas.... where the city slickers go, pay $5000 for a hunt and take their limit in the first evening.
> 
> Show up at 4:45, get in your box blind and wait for the feeder to turn on at 5:00 and start shooting. Not exactly hunting if you ask me.


that was part of the problem, only animals that came into the corn was the horses. Yes there were also horses running loose on the 300 acres.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> There are no outfitters that pay to advertise on this site, and even if there were, this place is open for discussion.


Chris,

I still did not want to start any issues with this site. I enjoy being here to much to be a problem child.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Chris,
> 
> I still did not want to start any issues with this site. I enjoy being here to much to be a problem child.


I can respect your decision there and I totally understand.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> There are no outfitters that pay to advertise on this site, and even if there were, this place is open for discussion.


 Thanks for that. That trip happened before joining this site.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

God reminds me of that episode of Hank Hill where he takes bobby out to hunt deer, pay for a hunt and they sit in the box and had the feeder turned on. Well here comes the bucks so they leave with Hank all pissed off. Same thing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, the Boone and Crockett Club pretty much covers this type of display:

http://www.boone-crockett.org/huntingEthics/ethics_cannedshoot.asp?area=huntingEthics


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the Boone and Crockett Club pretty much covers this type of display:
> 
> http://www.boone-cro...a=huntingEthics


That pretty much sums it up for me also. Good post.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

They know a bad thing as well! Good summation.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Not a chance. High fence shoot'in is about the same as me go'in out in the south corral and kill'in a steer.


Now if you do it with just a knife, That would be entertainment.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Panache said:


> Now if you do it with just a knife, That would be entertainment.


 Make that a butter knife and I would agree! LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

how about a pin knife... just about a inch long....lmao


----------

